# 9.0 pkg



## Mike Roschin (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello there.
By to my mistake I got semi-corrupted BSD 9.0 system on a far-far remote. No ports available, pkg not works.
It seems to me that packages I found on pkg.freebsd.org is not compatible with pkg_add
I have
(1) pkg_add, portsnap and portmaster on remote
(2) bsd 9.0 installation disk and ftp-server on my workstation
Is a way to repair system? At least I need to install php with extensions.
Regards, Mike.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2019)

FreeBSD 9.0 has been End-of-Life since March 2013 and is not supported any more.

The old package tools (and their packages) have been deprecated a long time ago. A modern ports tree does not work any more either. 

Remove this system from the internet a.s.a.p.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Mike Roschin (Feb 21, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Remove this system



Of cause, I know. Now, heh. I am not looked into this machine many years and was surpized by end-of-life for 9.0.

However now I need lot of time to rising a new system on new machine, moving not-so-small databases, install all target software, test whole thing and swap to duty.
It's about some weeks, I presume. I can not dedicate more worktime to this hobbiest project.

So, now I need "fast and dirty" solution that allow old system work and give me this time.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2019)

Mike Roschin said:


> I am not looked into this machine many years and was surpized by end-of-life for 9.0.


How could this possibly come as a surprise? All .0 versions were EoL three months after the release of .1. Besides the limited lifespan of every .0 releases, for every other version it's known, in advance, how long that specific version is supported. 




Mike Roschin said:


> So, now I need "fast and dirty" solution that allow old system work and give me this time.


Packages are gone. No archives. You may be able to do some things by checking out a version of the ports tree that was current during that time. But it's going to have a horribly old version of PHP, if you can get it to build at all. 



Mike Roschin said:


> It's about some weeks, I presume. I can not dedicate more worktime to this hobbiest project.


It's going to get hacked and infected within a couple of days, there are literally thousands of bots scanning the internet seeking hosts just like this. Don't think yours isn't going to be found because it's not a "big" website. They will find it, they'll exploit it, fill it with garbage malware and infect everyone that visits your site.

I wouldn't touch that thing with a ten foot pole.


----------



## olli@ (Feb 21, 2019)

Mike Roschin said:


> So, now I need "fast and dirty" solution that allow old system work and give me this time.


“fast and dirty” …? I think the following command meets those criteria:


```
echo up -tu | tr fullupdate supermanfast | xargs -IN sh -c "N /*"
```

I found that one once on a site with a list of “obfuscated” shell commands. I think that command would take care of a horribly outdated machine that's destined to be found by attackers and turned into a cesspool of spam, viruses and pornography.

*WARNING: Don't do that!!!*


----------



## swegen (Feb 21, 2019)

You can try to make a backup of your modified configuration files, remove the protective filesystem flags with `chflags -R noschg /` and extract a currently supported kernel.txz and the corresponding base.txz over your current system (excluding /rescue/).

Then restore your config (using rescue binaries, if necessary) and after rebooting and updating with `freebsd-update` you can install any currently supported packages.

To be sure, I would first test this approach in a VM.


----------



## msplsh (Feb 21, 2019)

Have you tried freebsd-update?  I was able to update from 9.something all the way up to 12 in major version increments with no disk.  Once you get up to date, pkg-static will work.


----------

